# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Avance del informe del Sistema Eléctrico Español 2016

## Jonasino

http://www.ree.es/es/estadisticas-de...o-espanol-2016

(Enlace para descargarlo)

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (20-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Se acuerdan que en un hilo, a principios de año, les comenté que la reducción de trabajo en centrales térmicas sería un hecho?

Pues de este informe voy a destacar dos cosas:

- Que se ha consumido menos CO2
- Que las renovables, a pesar de no haber puesto un euro el gobierno en su apoyo e inversión ha aumentado su producción hasta el 41% del total.

y más abajo dejo los datos comparativos anuales:



Y eso que este año,no habrá sido por las dificultades puestas por el sector eléctrico para alcanzar estos objetivos, paradas de mantenimiento de nucleares tanto en Francia (obligando a exportar) como en España en época de (teórica) baja producción renovable, para que suba el CO2 y el precio de la electricidad.

----------


## Jonasino

> - Que se ha consumido menos CO2


???????




> las renovables, a pesar de no haber puesto un euro el gobierno en su apoyo


?????????????




> paradas de mantenimiento de nucleares tanto en Francia (obligando a exportar)


??????????

O arreglan el traductor de chino de Google o no entiendo nada

----------


## F. Lázaro

> las renovables, a pesar de no haber puesto un euro el gobierno en su apoyo


Jesús, lo que hay que leer algunas veces...

----------


## termopar

Sí sres. Este año no se ha invertido ni un solo euro ni en eólica ni en solar.

----------

